# anyone used this stuff before?



## MrLarner (8 Dec 2011)

im planning on giving soil a go on a new tank setup and come across this....
http://www.lilieswatergardens.co.uk/pro ... ts_id=3073

would this work if you used aquatic sand on top?


----------



## foxfish (8 Dec 2011)

There are a few similar ones on the market at the moment http://www.lilieswatergardens.co.uk/index.php?cPath=130
I dont know how they would preform in an aquarium, one assumes they are all fish friendly but exactly what they are made up from I cant find any info?
Try asking Troi...


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Dec 2011)

> There are a few similar ones on the market at the moment http://www.lilieswatergardens.co.uk/index.php?cPath=130
> I dont know how they would preform in an aquarium, one assumes they are all fish friendly but exactly what they are made up from I cant find any info?
> Try asking Troi...



Hi thanks for the recommendation foxfish all I can do is point in the direction of my considered opinion, click on the link below for further info.


----------

